# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Thái land - nơi du lịch hấp dẫn

## thuylua

*MỌI NGƯỜI CÓ NHU CẦU DU LỊCH GIÁ RẺ CALL : 0166.3553.181
RẤT MONG SỰ ỦNG HỘ CỦA MỌI NHƯỜI 
THANK !!!!!
NHỮNG ĐIỀU CẦN BIẾT KHI DU LỊCH THÁI LAND*
*1.NHỮNG CÂU GIAO TIẾP ĐƠN GIẢN :*
Tất nhiên bạn đang đi cùng hướng dẫn viên Việt Nam và hướng dẫn viên Thái Lan cũng sử dụng tiếng Việt. Nhưng bạn có nghĩ rằng một vài cụm từ Thái Lan đơn giản nào đó như những câu chào hỏi chẳng hạn, sẽ tạo một ấn tượng tốt đẹp với những người bạn gặp.

Bạn hãy thử những cụm từ đơn giản sau đây nhé:


Tiếng Việt có nghĩa là
 Sa-wa-dee...............................    Xin chào
 Sa-wa-dee krup.........................    Xin chào (nếu bạn là nam)
 Sa-wa-dee kaa..........................    Xin chào (nếu bạn là nữ)
 Chai.......................................    Có, vâng
 Mai........................................    Không
 Khun......................................    Ông, bà, cô
 Sabai dee reu?..........................    Bạn khỏe không?
 Sabai dee................................    Khỏe
 Kop koon.................................    Cảm ơn
 Mai pen rai...............................    Không có gì đâu
 Phoot Thai mai dai......................    Tôi không nói được tiếng Thái
 Mai kao chai.............................    Tôi không hiểu
 Kao chai mai?............................    Bạn có hiểu không?
 Tai ruup dai mai?........................    Tôi có thể chụp một bức ảnh chứ?
 Hong nam yoo tee nai?................    Nhà vệ sinh ở đâu vậy?
 Chan cha pai............................    Tôi đang đi...
 Chan mai pai............................    Tôi sẽ không đi...
 Prot khap cha cha......................    Xin lái xe chậm chậm một chút.
 Ra wang.................................    Hãy cẩn thận
 Liao khwa................................    Rẽ phải
 Liao sai...................................    Rẽ trái
 Khap trong pai..........................    Đi thẳng
 Cha cha..................................    Chậm lại
 Yut........................................    Dừng lại
 Nee tao rai?..............................    Cái này bao nhiêu tiền vậy?
 Nee arai?.................................    Cái này là cái gì?
 Paeng maag.............................    Ôi mắc quá
 Lo ra kha dai mai?.......................    Có giảm giá không vậy?
 Ho hai duai...............................    Vui lòng gói nó lại giúp nhé.
 Gep taang...............................    Tính tiền nhé
 Prot phut cha cha.......................    Vui lòng nói chầm chậm một chút
 Di mak....................................    Tốt lắm
 Mai di.....................................    Không tốt
 La gon....................................    Tạm biệt
 Laew phob gan mai.....................    Hẹn gặp lại
 Kor thoad................................    Xin lỗi

*2. THÊM MỘT SỐ ĐIỂM ĐẾN CẦN LƯU Ý KHÁC* 
 - Hầu hết các khách sạn tại Thái Lan không trang bị kem đánh răng và bàn chải đánh răng, dép đi trong phòng, bạn nhớ đem theo những vật dụng cá nhân này để tiện sinh hoạt. Nếu bạn sử dụng dịch vụ điện thoại và uống nước trong minibar trong phòng thì phải tự thanh toán khi làm thủ tục trả phòng.
 - Đơn vị tiền tệ của Thái Lan là đồng baht (1 USD đổi được khoảng 38-40 baht). Bạn nên đổi tiền tại các quầy đổi tiền an toàn và nhờ hướng dẫn viên người Thái đổi giúp, không nên tự động đổi tiền tại nơi công cộng rất dễ bị thiệt.
 - Hối phiếu tiền tệ và các loại Séc du lịch thông dụng đều có thể dễ dàng đổi thành tiền mặt tại các khách sạn, cửa hàng du lịch, tất cả các ngân hàng cấp tỉnh, các trung tâm thương mại và các quầy đổi tiền. Séc du lịch dễ đổi nhất tại các ngân hàng (bạn cần xuất trình hộ chiếu). Tỷ giá hối đoái tại các ngân hàng và các điểm đổi tiền được ủy quyền cao hơn so với tỷ giá tại các khách sạn và cửa hàng bách hóa tổng hợp.

 - Thái Lan không hạn chế lượng ngoại tệ mang từ nước ngoài vào. Du khách cũng có thể đem ngoại tệ ra khỏi Thái Lan, nhưng không được nhiều hơn số lượng đã kê khai trong tờ khai hải quan khi nhập cảnh. Mỗi du khách rời Thái Lan không được phép mang quá 50.000 baht tiền Thái Lan.
 - Về thủ tục xuất nhập cảnh: Du khách được mang hành lý mỗi người 20 kg (lượt đi cũng như lượt về). Nếu khách mang hành lý quá mức cho phép phải tự trả 6 USD/kg. Vì vậy, phải hết sức cân nhắc khi mua hàng để tránh gặp rắc rối.
** Hiện tại tất cá các số điện thoại (cho các cuộc điện thoại nội vùng và đường dài trong nước) đều có 9 chữ số.*
 Khi thực hiện cuộc gọi quốc tế tới Thái Lan, thêm 66 và bỏ số 0 ở đầu.
 Khi thực hiện cuộc gọi quốc tế từ Thái Lan, trước tiên quay 001 + Mã nước + Mã vùng + số điện thoại.
 **Những việc nên làm và không nên làm tại Thái Lan*
 - Người Thái có truyền thống tôn kính Hoàng Gia sâu sắc. Du khách phải thận trọng, nên bày tỏ lòng kính trọng với Đức Vua, Hoàng Hậu và Hoàng thân quốc thích.
 - Du khách nên ăn mặc gọn gàng tại tất cả các đền, chùa, điện thờ tôn giáo. Không được mặc áo hở ngực, đồ cộc, quần cộc hay những trang phục không phù hợp khác. Có thể đi giày khi dạo quanh khuôn viên một ngôi chùa nhưng phải bỏ giày ra khi vào trong điện thờ, nơi đặt tượng Phật.
 - Phật, dù lớn hay nhỏ, nguyên vẹn hay không, đều được coi là linh thiêng. Đừng bao giờ trèo lên tượng Phật để chụp ảnh hay làm bất cứ điều gì tỏ ra thiếu tôn trọng. Các nhà sư bị cấm chạm vào phụ nữ hoặc để phụ nữ chạm vào người mình, hay nhận bất cứ thứ gì từ tay phụ nữ. Nếu một phụ nữ phải đưa cho nhà sư một thứ gì thì trước tiên người phụ nữ đó phải trao cho người đàn ông để sau đó người đàn ông trao lại cho nhà sư.
 -Người Thái thường không bắt tay khi chào nhau. Thay vào đó họ áp hai bàn tay vào nhau trong tư thế cầu nguyện gọi là vái. Nói chung một người trẻ tuổi phải vái người lớn tuổi hơn, và người lớn tuổi hơn sẽ đáp lễ.
 - Người Thái coi đầu là bộ phận cao nhất của cơ thể, theo đúng nghĩa đen và nghĩa bóng. Do đó, tránh đụng chạm vào đầu người khác và không giơ chân về đầu người khác hay vật khác. Điều này bị coi là rất bất lịch sự.
 - Bỏ giày ra trước khi vào nhà riêng của người Thái. Không thể hiện công khai tình cảm nam nữ ở nơi công cộng
 **Lời khuyên khi đi mua sắm*
 -Các cửa hàng bách hoá tổng hợp yết giá cố định, nhưng ở hầu hết các nơi khác, bạn nên mặc cả. Nói chung, bạn có thể đạt được mức giá cuối cùng thấp hơn từ 10-40% so với giá chào ban đầu, chủ yếu phụ thuộc vào kỹ năng của bạn và tâm trạng của những người bán hàng. Nhưng xin nhớ, người Thái đánh giá cao tác phong lịch sự và khiếu hài hước. Với sự kiên nhẫn và một nụ cười cởi mở, bạn sẽ không chỉ có được giá hời mà việc mua sắm của bạn còn có thể được coi là một nghệ thuật. Bạn có thể đến các trung tâm mua sắm Robinson, Central Charn Issara tại Bangkok.
 -Việc đi lại tại Thái Lan cũng khá thuận tiện với hệ thống các phương tiện giao thông công cộng. Tại tất cả các khách sạn, hiệu sách đều có bán bản đồ lịch trình xe buýt bạn nên mua để tìm hiểu.
 - Nghỉ đêm tại Thái Lan cũng không phải là vấn đề khó khăn, bạn có thể lựa chọn từ khách sạn 5 sao cho tới các khu phức hợp bungalow, nhà khách, nhà thuyền, nhà trọ, quán trọ theo phong cách Trung Hoa tùy thuộc vào túi tiền. Để có địa chỉ các cơ sở lưu trú và giá cả, bạn có thể liên hệ với các văn phòng du lịch của Cơ quan Du lịch Thái Lan trên toàn quốc hoặc tại Bangkok.
 -Bạn cũng không phải lo lắng về vấn đề ăn uống vì các món ăn của Việt Nam và Trung Hoa tại Thái Lan ngày càng trở nên phổ biến.
 -Một số điểm du lịch mà bạn không thể không đến khi tham quan Thái Lan: Đầu tiên là Bangkok, điểm đến thứ hai là Pattaya, tiếp đến là Chiang Mai và Phuket.
3. ĐẾN THÁI LAND CHÚNG TA KHÔNG THỂ BỎ QUA CÁC MÓN ĂN TUYỆT VỜI Ở THÁI LAND 
*-*Món ăn của Thái nổi tiếng trên khắp thế giới bởi hương vị đặc trưng rất đậm đà. Về cơ bản, đó là sự kết hợp giữa ảnh hưởng phương Đông và phương Tây được kết tinh qua nhiều thế kỷ để tạo nên một nét riêng biệt.

-Ẩm thực Thái Lan nổi bật với những món ăn độc đáo kết hợp giữa vị chua, ngọt, đặc biệt là vị cay nhưng vẫn giữ được hương thơm đặc trưng của món ăn. Thái Lan có 4 vùng ẩm thực riêng biệt với các món khác nhau. Một trong những nét đặc sắc của ẩm thực Thái là cách sử dụng các loại rau thơm có tác dụng rất tốt cho sức khỏe. Độc đáo hơn nữa, món Thái chứa hàm lượng chất béo thấp và nguyên liệu tươi ngon gây cảm giác ngon miệng cho người thưởng thức.


- Đến Thái Lan, bạn không thể bỏ qua hương vị hấp dẫn của những món ăn truyền thống, dưới tài chế biến của các đầu bếp có tay nghề. Bạn ắt hẳn sẽ xuýt xoa với vị cay nồng của cà ri gà, lẩu tôm chua hay vị ngọt thơm lẩu hải sản, cua biển tiêu đen Thái.
 Ngoài ra, bạn cũng sẽ thích thú với món salat trộn đặc biệt là sự kết hợp của nhiều loại rau thơm chỉ có ở Thái Lan. Đừng quên thưởng thức xôi ngọt sầu riêng, xôi ngọt nấu xoài là những món ăn rất phổ biến.
*-*Tom Yam Gung
-Xôi Thái
-Lẩu Thái
Thủ đô Bangkok của du lich Thai Lan được biết đến với một cái tên khá ấn tượng “Thành phố của những thiên thần”. Khi đến đây, du khách sẽ được nếm thử những món ăn được chế biến từ các loại côn trùng như cào cào, châu chấu hay kiến.


*[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/SAOBIE%7E1/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/msohtml1/10/clip_image002.jpg[/IMG]             [IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/SAOBIE%7E1/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/msohtml1/10/clip_image004.jpg[/IMG]*
*Và nếu đang băn khoăn có nên tới Thái Lan hay không, hãy tham khảo những lý do dưới đây để có 1 chuyến du lịch thú vị bạn nhé.*
*1. Ẩm thực Thái Lan*
*[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/SAOBIE%7E1/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/msohtml1/10/clip_image006.jpg[/IMG]           [IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/SAOBIE%7E1/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/msohtml1/10/clip_image008.jpg[/IMG]*


*[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/SAOBIE%7E1/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/msohtml1/10/clip_image010.jpg[/IMG]*
*2. Những bãi biển đẹp*
*[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/SAOBIE%7E1/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/msohtml1/10/clip_image012.jpg[/IMG]*

*3.Con người thân thiện*
*[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/SAOBIE%7E1/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/msohtml1/10/clip_image014.jpg[/IMG]*
*4. Giá rẻ*
*[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/SAOBIE%7E1/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/msohtml1/10/clip_image016.jpg[/IMG]*

*5. Khí hậu dễ chịu*
*[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/SAOBIE%7E1/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/msohtml1/10/clip_image018.jpg[/IMG]*
_             Khí hậ__u Thái Lan rấ__t thích hợ__p cho nhữ__ng chuyế__n tham quan._
*6. Đền chùa Thái*
*[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/SAOBIE%7E1/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/msohtml1/10/clip_image020.jpg[/IMG]*
_Đền chùa Thái cũng là điểm dừng chân thu hút khách thập phương._

*7. Cuộc sống sôi động ban đêm*
*[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/SAOBIE%7E1/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/msohtml1/10/clip_image022.jpg[/IMG]*

----------


## haianh.lenam

MATA– phòng vé máy bay chuyên sâu tuyến quốc Tế đi Thái Lan, đặc biệt ve may bay Ha Noi Bangkok. Chúng tôi với đội ngũ nhân viên lâu năm cùng thế mạnh cung cấp ve may bay Ha Noi Bangkok hàng ngày sẽ giúp quý khách hoàn toàn yên tâm về chất lượng phục vụ cùng sự tận tình cao nhất trước, trong và sau chuyến bay.
Thông tin chi tiết ve may bay Ha Noi Bangkok - Thái Lan mời các bạn gọi đến SDT: 0928.33.00.33 để được tư vấn

----------


## daudau181

Với  kiến trúc cổ, cung điện hoàng gia, và nhiều thắng cảnh rất đẹp giá cả hợp lý thì đi du lịch ở Thái Lan quả là một lựa chọn tốt. Chỉ cần có vé máy bay giá rẻ là ok.Đại lý vé máy bay Phú Thịnh là nơi cung cấp vé máy bay giá tốt nhất. Liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi để mua được giá vé tốt nhất: 08 39918829 - 0839918858

----------


## salenadallas@yahoo.com

thông tin hữu ích. thanks

----------


## anti2012

> - Người Thái có truyền thống tôn kính Hoàng Gia sâu sắc. Du khách phải thận trọng, nên bày tỏ lòng kính trọng với Đức Vua, Hoàng Hậu và Hoàng thân quốc thích.
>  - Du khách nên ăn mặc gọn gàng tại tất cả các đền, chùa, điện thờ tôn giáo. Không được mặc áo hở ngực, đồ cộc, quần cộc hay những trang phục không phù hợp khác. Có thể đi giày khi dạo quanh khuôn viên một ngôi chùa nhưng phải bỏ giày ra khi vào trong điện thờ, nơi đặt tượng Phật.
>  - Phật, dù lớn hay nhỏ, nguyên vẹn hay không, đều được coi là linh thiêng. Đừng bao giờ trèo lên tượng Phật để chụp ảnh hay làm bất cứ điều gì tỏ ra thiếu tôn trọng. Các nhà sư bị cấm chạm vào phụ nữ hoặc để phụ nữ chạm vào người mình, hay nhận bất cứ thứ gì từ tay phụ nữ. Nếu một phụ nữ phải đưa cho nhà sư một thứ gì thì trước tiên người phụ nữ đó phải trao cho người đàn ông để sau đó người đàn ông trao lại cho nhà sư.
>  -Người Thái thường không bắt tay khi chào nhau. Thay vào đó họ áp hai bàn tay vào nhau trong tư thế cầu nguyện gọi là vái. Nói chung một người trẻ tuổi phải vái người lớn tuổi hơn, và người lớn tuổi hơn sẽ đáp lễ.
>  - Người Thái coi đầu là bộ phận cao nhất của cơ thể, theo đúng nghĩa đen và nghĩa bóng. Do đó, tránh đụng chạm vào đầu người khác và không giơ chân về đầu người khác hay vật khác. Điều này bị coi là rất bất lịch sự.
>  - Bỏ giày ra trước khi vào nhà riêng của người Thái. Không thể hiện công khai tình cảm nam nữ ở nơi công cộng


Điều này rất đúng và các bạn phải đặc biệt lưu ý khi vào các đền chùa ở đây nhé

Thông tin rất chi tiết, up phụ bạn này

----------


## greenlove

Có thêm hình ảnh thì nó sẽ sinh động hơn đó..Bác thớt chú ý nhé

----------

